# Solved: Can't view workgroup computers



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

I've got 2 laptops connected to a wireless network. Both can connect to the internet. I've gone through the networking wizard, disabled ALL firewalls on both computers. I can ping my own IP's on each. My Dell can ping my Toshiba, but my Toshiba can't ping the Dell (yes, I am pinging the proper IP's). Neither one can see the other one through network connections. Both computers have the TCP/IP box checked under the wireless network connection properties. When attempting to view the workgroup, I get the "home" network is not available. I've also enabled file sharing on both computers from the root drives. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, failure to PING is almost always a firewall blocking the ICMP request, so I'd start there.


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

Make sure simple file sharing is turned off


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Well, failure to PING is almost always a firewall blocking the ICMP request, so I'd start there.


Thank you, I will double check that the firewalls are down.


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

Thank you both, I will see what happens.


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

spudmister said:


> Make sure simple file sharing is turned off


It was my understanding that file sharing needed to be enabled?


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

Also, when using ipconfig /all on the Dell the node type comes up as hybrid the Toshiba comes up as Unknown? would this be causing my networking problem?


----------



## spudmister (Mar 5, 2007)

One other thing to check...under wins make sure "enable netbios on tcp/ip in checked"
Once i did that on my workgroup I was able to see the other computer from either one


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

That fixed it! I enabled netbios over tcp/ip and that seemed to solve it. I did encounter a file sharing issue on the Toshiba. Under my network places the network drives showed up as "unspecified" and were not "clickable". I deleted them and disabled file sharing and then enabled it again and for some reason that seemed to fix it. I was then able to map the network drives on each computer. Yay, thanks for the help!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, where's Bob when you need him. He always tells me it's pointless to check this setting, since it's "always" right anyway.


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

Must have changed something without realizing it. Currently my Dell can access the Toshiba, but when attempting to access the Dell from the Toshiba it states Z:\is not accessible. Access is denied. I've turned off simple file sharing and have set up sharing on both root drives on both computers. Maxium allowed users and permissions to everyone. ???


----------



## joyball (May 1, 2007)

I've started a new thread on this one...


----------

